# Crabbies



## Maryanne29 (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone know the carbs in a bottle of Crabbies alcoholic ginger beer? I couldn't find it on the bottle but I'm sure someone will tell me if I've missed it.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Correction*

Sorry should say Crabbies - iPad changed the spelling!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 1, 2014)

Changed title for you, Maryanne29

You can send a message to Crabbies to ask for nutritional data here: http://www.crabbiesgingerbeer.co.uk/ (click on Contact, top right menu bar) 

For some reason, nutritional information (apart from alcohol %) doesn't have to be listed on alcoholic drinks), but if enough people ask, they might get the idea it's less bother to print on label.

I tend to assume it has about the same carbohydrate / alcohol effect as cider, as it's 4% alcohol, and tastes sweetish. Probably not the most accurate approach, but as I never drink more than 2 bottles of Crabbies or 2 pints of beer / ale / cider or combination of those drinks, it's close enough.


----------



## cherrypie (Jun 1, 2014)

I found this.
www.kgbanswers.co.uk/how-many-calories-in-a-500ml-bottle-of-crabbies-alcoholic-ginger-beer/15350279


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks to both of you.


----------

